# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εκπαίδευση σε ζεμπράκι

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας 
Αυριο μια θεια μου θα μου δωσει ενα ζεμπρακι σε ηλικια 1 μηνος 
Τι πρεπει να κανο για να το εκπεδευσο ????
Τι αλλο χρειαζεται???

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ξερει κανεις?????

----------


## mitsman

Παναγιώτη οτι θα έκανες και σε ενα παπαγαλο!!!!!

τι θα έκανες????

----------


## ria

παναγιωτη μου καλησπερα..το ζεμπρακι επειδη απο την φυση του δεν ειναι τοσο κοινωνικο με τους ανθρωπους θα ειναι πιο δυσκολο να εξημερωθει αν δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι!
απο κει και επειτα αφου ειναι μικρουλη θα σου ελεγα μολις το παρεις σπιτι να το εχεις σε εναν ξεχωριστο χωρο(Καραντινα) μακρια απο τα αλλα πουλακια σου, να μην το ενοχλεις πολυ ωστε να συνηθισει το νεο περιβαλλον. Απο κει και επειτα μολις περασουν 2-3 μερες να αφιερωνεις αρκετο χρονο να του μιλας και να βρισκεσαι κοντα του στο κλουβι με ηρεμες κινησεις χωρις να το τρομαζεις...σιγα σιγα δοκιμασε να βαλεις κεχρι να δεις αν του αρεσει και επειτα αν δεις οτι δοκιμαζει να βαλεις λιγο στο χερι σου και να δοκιμασεις να το πας κοντα του..αν δεις οτι φοβαται μην κανεις αποτομες κινησεις μιλα του ηρεμα ,και βγαλε παλι το χερι σου απο το κλουβι...θα το κανεις καθημερινα για καποιο καιρο και καθε μερα θα επιμενεις λιγη ωρα περισσοτερο....αν δεις οτι τρομαζει πολυ το πουλακι θα το αφηνεις να ησυχασει...ειναι δυσκολο και θελει υπομονη!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

συμφωνω με την ρια....δυσκολο εως απιθανο.......ο μονος τροπος ειναι να παιξεις με την τροφη του.......εγω τι θα εκανα???

θα το ειχα αρχικα σε καραντινα οπως σου ειπε η κοπελα απο την ομαδα διαχειρησης ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) και επειτα θα το ειχα ελευθερο βαζοντας την αγαπημενη του τροφη διπλα μου.....εγω θα ημουν στον υπολογιστη η θα εβλεπα τηλεοραση και θα το παροτρινα να ερθει...

οχι ομως πως και αυτο θα εχει αποτελεσματα....ειναι πολυ πολυ δυσκολη η εκπαιδευση και απαιτει υπομονη

----------


## tonis!

συμφωνω 100% με την Ρια.Αν δεν εχει ταιστει στο χέρι ειναι σχεδον απίθανο να εξημερωθει.Αστο να μεγαλωσει και παρτου παρεούλα,ετσι θα είναι χαρούμενο...

----------


## tarirs

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι δεν εξημερωνετε,παρτε παραδειγμα το συγχωρεμενο το ζεμπρακι μου,εχω ανεβασει και βιντεο,και το εχετε δει,δεν το ταισα ποτε στο χερι,απο τον Βασιλη που το πηρα,οχι τον γνωστο απο εδω μεσα,δεν το ταισε ποτε στο χερι...μεγαλωσε με τους γονεις του μεχρι να μπορεσω να το παρω,και ομωε το εκανα αρνατ
κι...
Βεβαια θελει γαιδουρινι υπομονη...ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο απο τον παπαγαλο....εγω που εχω παπαγαλο εδω και 3 εβδομαδες εχω παθει την πλακα μου ποσο γρηγορα μαθαινει...βεβαια ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι...και ασχολουμε και εγω...

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

το θεμα δεν ειναι να δουμε απο τωρα πως θα εκπαιδευτει! ακομα δεν το πηρες παναγιωτη μου! το πρωτο σου μελημα θα ειναι η ηρεμια του κ να μπορει να συνηθισει το νεο του περιβαλλον! μακρια απο τον δια κ την αφροδιτη κ σε δικο του χωρο (ΚΑΡΑΝΤΙΝΑ) οπως σου ειπαν κ τα παιδια απο πανω κ θα ασχολεισαι μαζι του στην αρχη ΜΟΝΟ για φαι - νερο - καθαρισμα! κ ολα με ηρεμια! αυτα απο μενα! κ οταν το παρεις με το καλο το ζεμπρακι μετα απο 2-3 βδομαδες συζηταμε για εκπαιδευση!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Γεια σας παιδια
Σημερα πηρα το ζεμπρακι απο την θεια μου 
ειναι περιπου 1 μηνων και ειναι τελειο 
Ξερει κανεις αν ενα ζεμπρακι με καφε ραμφος τι φυλλο ειναι????

----------


## Oneiropagida

Παναγιώτη αν θέλεις βάλε μια φωτογραφία για να βοηθηθούν όσα παιδιά ξέρουν, για να σου απαντήσουν....

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ θα βαλω!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ερχονται οι φοτογραφιεςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οριστε:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Να πω οτι το πηρα σημερα το μεσημερι (2:00) και δεν ειναι εκπαιδευμενο!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ειναι ομως παρα πολυ φουσκωμενο.....Ψαξου λιγακι

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οχι απλος νυσταζει την ημερα ειναι μια χαρα και πολυ χαρουμενο
Ευχαριστω παντως!!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

θα συμφωνησω με τον νικο. κ το εχουμε πει παρα μα παρα μα παρα πολλες φορες. δεν παιρνουμε ενα νεο πουλακι κ το πιανουμε απευθειας!! δεν ειπαμε?? πρωτες μερες το αφηνουμε να συνηθισει το νεο του περιβαλλον! μονο φαι- νερο- καθαρισμα κλουβιου! αυτο που κανεις εις βαρος σου θα βγει στο μελλον! μπορει τωρα να καθεται στο χερι σου ( γιατι πολυ απλα φοβαται κ δεν το εχεις αφησει ουτε καν να ηρεμησει απο την διαδρομη που στο φερανε) αλλα μετα ουτε καν θα σε πλησιαζει! δεν μπορεις δηλαδη να περιμενεις μια βδομαδα?? δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι αλλο, οτι νομιζεις κανε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ειναι Αρσενικο ή θυλικο???
Ξερεται????????

----------


## tarirs

Παναγιωτη αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι θυληκο...αν σφαλω ας με διορθωσετε...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

οχι Τασο εχεις δικιο........Θηλυκο ειναι

----------


## tarirs

> οχι Τασο εχεις δικιο........Θηλυκο ειναι


Νικο..ευχαριστω...,εμ...6 χρονια ειχα το ζεμπρακι μου....που δυστηχως ''εφυγε''.......

----------


## ria

παναγιωτη καλησπερα κουκλι το ζεμπρακι σου δεν λεω αλλα αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι η ηλικια του..ειναι πολυ μικρο..*τρωει μονο του σπορους??????????* το εχεις δει ????
το πουλακι στην φωτο ειναι 1 μηνων ακομη ειναι δυσκολο να δουμε τι φυλλο ειναι ...τα μικρα χρωματιζονται μετα τον 1,5 -2ο μηνα!!!!!! το ραμφος ειναι σκουρο επειδη ειναι μωρο ακομη!!!!!
σε παρακαλω παρακολουθησε το και πες μας ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ αν το μωρο τρωει μονο του!!!!!! ισως δεν επρεπε να το παρετε τοσο νωρις μακρια απο τους γονεις του!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ναι τρωει μονο του και πολυ μαλιστα!!!!!!
για την ακρειβια συνεχεια τωει!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ααααα και να πω οτι πεταει κανονικοτατα στο δωματιο μου ,στο σαλονι, στην κουζινα ... παντου!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανο καλο ειναι να μην το αφηνεις να πεταει σε ολο το σπιτι...

Μιας και ειναι και μικροσωμο....και πεταει και καλα,μην παει σε αλλο δωματιο πετοντας σαν σφαιρα και πεσει πισω απο καποιο επιπλο!

Οχι τιποτα αλλο μην δεν το καταλαβεις και μολις το δεις να ειναι αργα....

Καλο ειναι να το εχεις σε ενα μονο μερος πχ στο δωματιο σου οπου θα μπορεις να το επιβλεπεις με την ησυχια σου  !

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ δεν το βγαζω σε ολα αυτα τα μεροι ταυτοχρονα αλλα σε ενα απο αυτα με κλιστη πορτα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ααα...

Ετσι ειναι καλυτερα...  :Happy: 

Τωρα ερχετε στο χερι σου ή πεταει μακρυα οταν σε βλεπει ?  :winky:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Τωρα ανεβενει στο χερι μου αλλα οχι τελεια(οχι οτον παω κοντα πεταει μακρια αλλα ανεβενει καμια φορα!!)

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Παιδια χθες και σημερα ανεβενει στο χερι μου τελεια
Ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι ,μου φωναζει ,βαζω μεσα το χερι,αφτο ανεβενει ,το βγαζο εξω ,καθεται στο χερι μου,κοιταει ,καθαριζεται,και οταν θελει πεταει.
Για να το βαλω ή παω κοντα του και το ανεβαζω στο χερι μου οπως τους παπαγαλους ή μπενει μονο του !!!!!!!!
Τα ζεμπρακια ειναι τελειααα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

​Το αγαπω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ειναι μωρο ακομα δε φαινεται το φυλο του!! Σκεψου οτι ακομα αναπτυσσεται κ οι αναγκες του ειναι διαφορετικες απ οτι ενα ενηλικο πουλι. Θελει πολυ ενισχυμενη διατροφη, δινε αυγο αφοβα συχνα οπωσδηποτε!! Προσεχε με τα συχνα πεταγματα κ τις ωρες που ειναι εκτος κλουβιου (κ αρα νηστικο). Συνεχισε ετσι με την εκπαιδευση του τα πας πολυ καλα!! Τα ζεβρακια ειναι δυσκολα πουλια. Εισαι τυχερος που ναι τοσο μικρο κ δεκτικο!! Σε κανα μηνα με δυο θα παρει κ τα ενηλικα του χρωματα κ τοτε θα καταλαβεις κ το φυλο του. Καποια στιγμη να του παρεις κ ταιρι..

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ενταξει!!!!
Οταν ειναι εκτως κλουβιου εχω παντα ανοιχτη την πορτα του κλουβιου και οποτε θελει μπενει και τρωει 
Οταν τρωει δεν το ενοχλω καθολου ,μολις φαει ή βγενει ή το βγαζω εγω!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ok???!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Παιδια ,το πηρα στη χερι μου και του εκανα χαδια ειναι σαν παπαγαλος μινιατουρα τι parrotlet και βλακειες αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο
Σημερα θα ανεβασω και βιντεακι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ερχεταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οριστε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ας μου πει καποιος οτι δεν βλεπω καλα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ναι ναι καλα βλεπεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tarirs

Παναγιωτη,πρωτα απο ολα συγχαρητηρια....ειναι μικρο και το γαλουχιζεις εσυ οπως θες....το πλαθεις.....απλως αυτο που εχω να πω ειναι να του δωσεις χρονο,διοτι η μικρουλα ειναι ακομα σαν χαμενη....να φανταστεις εγω ειχα φτασει σε σημειο με το δικο μου το αδικοχαμενο...να βγαινω εξω και να μην φοβαται καθολου..πρεπι να του δωσεις χρονο για να εξοικειωθει....πατε καλααπλως ασε να ''προχωραει'' μονο του,και οχι να το ''σπρωχνεις'',ΜΗΝ βιαζεσε.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οκ τασο σε ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tarirs

Οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε...μας βοηθατε,σας βοηθαμε....

YΓ: Ζημιωνεσε με μια ψηφο.....χαχαχαχαχαχα :Jumping0045:  στον διαγωνισμο  :: ,οχι για μενα,για το κακομοιρο τον παπαγαλο μου......χαχχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

ρε Πανο..... ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟ!!! τι να πω???? αν δεν το εβλεπα δεν θα το πιστευα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

χαχαχαχαχα Ευχαριστω!!!!
Μαγευω τα πουλια!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> YΓ: Ζημιωνεσε με μια ψηφο.....χαχαχαχαχαχα στον διαγωνισμο ,οχι για μενα,για το κακομοιρο τον παπαγαλο μου......χαχχαχαχαχαχα


Συγνωμη Τασο αλλα ψηφισα :sad:

----------


## tarirs

> Συγνωμη Τασο αλλα ψηφισα


Αστειευομαι βρε Παναγιωτη....

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> Αστειευομαι βρε Παναγιωτη....


Ναι το ξερω αλλα στο λεω !!!!
Μην νομιζεις οτι δεν θελω να σε ψιφισω

----------


## tarirs

> Ναι το ξερω αλλα στο λεω !!!!
> Μην νομιζεις οτι δεν θελω να σε ψιφισω


Για να μην χαλασω το ωραιοτα το θεμα σου...οσοι ψηφισετε τον Ροκυ....''*ΘΑ...ΘΑ..ΘΑ*''

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> Για να μην χαλασω το ωραιοτα το θεμα σου...οσοι ψηφισετε τον Ροκυ....'ΘΑ*...ΘΑ..ΘΑ*''


'*ΘΑ????????????????*

----------


## tarirs

> '*ΘΑ????????????????*


Εισαι μικρος ακομα...ρωτα τους γονεις σου...και οι πιο μεγαλοι εδω μεσα ξερουν....τι παει να πει ''*ΘΑ*''

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Καταλαβααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!
Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
χαχχαχαχχαχαχχχχαχαχαχαχα  χ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Βηματα εξημερωσεις σε Ζεμπρακι(δικια μου γνωμη και τροπος)

1ο Το Ζεμπρακι πρεπει να ειναι μωρο (1 μηνων περιπου)
2ο Πρεπει να το βγαζουμε απο το κλουβι σε μικρο μερος με την πορτα του κλουβιου ανοιχτη για να μπει οποτε θελει.
Δεν το πιανουμε ποτε με πετσετα!!!!!! οταν κατσει σε καπιο μερος που μπορειτε να το πιασεται με το χερι το πιανεται και το βαζεται απαλα στο αλλο χερι σας(ετσι εκανα και καθοταν πανω)
3ο μολις μαθει να ανεβενει στο χερι σας με τον πανω τροπο ειναι σχεδων ετοιμο(δεν ξερει να ερχεται οταν το φωναζεται)
Για την παρενθεση του 3ου βηματος δεν εχω βρει ακομα τροπο!!!!


ΥΓ:Να πω οτι επαναλαμβανουμε τα βηματα διαρκος!!!
Πρεπει να το βγαζεται απο το κλουβι βαζοντας το χερι μεσα σε αυτοκαι σπροχνωντας του την κοιλια (σαν παπαγαλος) και μετα να το βγαζεται εξω απο το κλουβι για να πεταξει
Ετσι θα σας δειξει εμπιστοσεινη (γιατι οταν ανεβενει στο χερι σας θα βγενει απο το κλουβι)

Γνωμη μου!!!!!
(Για οποιοδηποτε λαθος δειορθοστε με)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Μαλλον δεν εχεις δει ποτε ξανα ζεμπρακι.......Αυτα οχι μονο πετανε σαν τρελα αλλα και στα χερια σου που τα κρατας μπορει να σου ξεφυγει........Ειναι διαολοι σου λεω

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Νικο δες αυτο!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvHU1...p97R7b97WnpUi5
το ξερω ειναι οπως τα λες αλλα αμα σε μαθει!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΑΑαααααα και να πω ετσι το εκπεδευσα εγω 
Δεν ξερω αν πιανει με ολα τα ζεμπρακια
Μπορει το δικο μου να ειναι ηρεμος χαρακτιρας!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αυτο το ειδα και χτες...Δεν μου λεει κατι.Εκανες απιστευτη δουλεια (αν και βιαστηκες) και στο ειπα και χτες.....ΔΕν αποτελει ομως κανονας....Ειναι πραγματικα η εξαιρεση........

Κι επειδη παντα κανω τον συνηγορο του διαβολου το πουλακι μπορει να συμπεριφερεται ετσι και να ειναι τοσο ημερο γιατι:

1,Ειναι αϋπνο....Ισως αν αφηνεις φωτα ανοιχτα το βραδυ να μην κοιμαται καλα 
2,Να ειναι αρρωστο πραγμα που απευχομαι
3,Να ειναι νυστικο αρα εξαντλημενο και αδυναμο.......

Επειδη σε ξερω το 3 το αποκλειω......Το 2 θα φανει στην πορεια οσο γαι το 1 θα μου απαντησεις τωρα......  :winky:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οχι κοιματε απο τις 5 το απογευμα μεχρι τις 7 το πρωι (γιατι ξηπναω για το σχολειο) και ξυπναει και αυτο!!!!!!
τιποτα απο τα 3 δεν εχει περναει τελει (μολις με βλεπει μου μιλαει,πεζει με ενα κουδουνακι που του εβαλα και κανει κουνια,τρωει πολυυυυυ,πινει νερο,και πεταει καθημερινα εκτως κλουβιου και μπενει στο κλουβι του οποτε θελει αυτο )

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

κοιμαται απο τις 5 το απογευμα????ελα ρε...μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κανω κι εγω  :Stick Out Tongue: 

μπαινει μονο του και μετα ξαναβγαινει????

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ναι οποτε θελει!!!!
μπενει τωει , βγαινει πεταει 
Ειναι τελειο!!

----------


## tarirs

> κοιμαται απο τις 5 το απογευμα????ελα ρε...μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κανω κι εγω 
> 
> μπαινει μονο του και μετα ξαναβγαινει????


Νικο μην εκκπλησεσαι,ετσι εκανε το δικο μου το συγχωρεμενο,οποτε ηθελε,εμπενε και εβγαινε...και τρωγαμε απο το ιδιο πιατο...μεχρι και εξω βγαιναμε..και το ειχα στον ομο μου...εχω ανεβασει και βιντεακι...εδω.

----------


## tonis!

Παναγιωτη πραγματικα δεν θα το πιστευα αν δεν το έβλεπα και μου μοιαζει απιθανο να μην ειναι καν ενισχυτικα ταισμενο στο χερι .Επισης μου μοιαζει λιγο αρρωστουλικο(ισως γιαυτο ειναι τοσο ημερο),θελεις να μας ανεβασεις φωτογραφιες απο την καρινα και τις κοτσιλιες του??!! Επισης οπως ειπαν τα παιδιατο φυλλο δεν διακρυνεται ακομη εξ οψεος (ετκος και αν κελαηδα).

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι 10000% γιατι μου το εδωσε η θεια μου που δεν το ταισε σιγουρα
(Αααααα και για το φουσκομα ειναι επιδη ειναι μωρο ετσι ειναι ολα στην θεια μου)
Ναι κανει μια μονο φωνη σαν θυλικο!!!!

----------


## tonis!

παντως απο ολα τα μωρα που ειχα τετοιο φουσκωμα ειχαν καποια περιοδο καποια που ειχαν μικυτες,γιαυτο οφειλω να σε προειδοποιησω και γιαυτο σου λεω να φωτογραφησεις τις κουτσουλιες του.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οκ πως πρεπει να ειναι οι κουτσουλιες του να σου πω!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Μια εικονα χιλιες λεξεις  :winky: 

Τραβα φωτο καλυτερα  :winky:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ Αυριο!!!

----------

